# Hard-boiled egg, peeled, how long in fridge?



## giggler (Sep 22, 2015)

I like a hard boiled egg at work for a snack in the am. 

I usually boil about 4 on sunday, peel them, put in bag in fridge and then take 1 each day till gone.

is this safe? somebody told me to leave the peel on.. but to peal them at work would  a hassle.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2015)

How long have you been doing this and have you gotten sick from it or died?


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 22, 2015)

I searched this, as I was curious, and the answer given was 'one week in the fridge, peeled or unpeeled in a sealed container'.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2015)

Grocery stores sell peeled eggs in bags here.  I never looked at the expiration dates, but I agree, a week should be fine.


----------



## ChowDownBob (Sep 22, 2015)

Providing they are fresh when they are hard-boiled, a week should be fine.

I love them with a pinch of salt ... YUM!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 22, 2015)

I like to put them in a jar of leftover pickle juice. They're always gone before a week is up, but I'd guess they'd last a good long time in the pickle juice.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Sep 22, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> How long have you been doing this and have you gotten sick from it or died?



I think he's still alive or we've been hacked.

I love hardboiled eggs! I think up to a week or so in a sealed container is okay. I'm not dead yet...I think...

No, I'm okay.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, he hasn't posted in two days. Who knows what may have happened since. He might be dead by now.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 24, 2015)

Those eggs that are sold already peeled  in plastic?  Nitrogen added?  If, when you open them, and don't wrap them up tight after opening, the yolk starts protruding out the side after a few days.

The egg shell is a nifty container for hard boiled eggs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Those eggs that are sold already peeled sold in plastic?  Nitrogen added?  If, when you open them, and don't wrap them up after opening, the yolk starts protruding out the side after a few days.  I'm not sure why that happens.  It's throw away time tho.



I would think those are meant to be eaten the same day they're purchased.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 24, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I would think those are meant to be eaten the same day they're purchased.



Yeah, the same as what you see in sandwich vending machines - two eggs with little packets of salt and pepper.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 24, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I would think those are meant to be eaten the same day they're purchased.



Nah, they have date codes that show at least a month ahead.
Funny how the egg yolk starts forcing it's way thru the side if you don't Saran wrap them tight after opening the nitrogen filled  clear plastic pouches they come in. If wrapped tightly in Saran wrap after opening, they keep nicely. If not, the yolk starts coming thru the white part in a  few days. I'm not quite sure why that is.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Nah, they have date codes that show at least a month ahead.
> Funny how the egg yolk starts forcing it's way thru the side if you don't Saran wrap them tight after opening the nitrogen filled  clear plastic pouches they come in. If wrapped tightly in Saran wrap after opening, they keep nicely. If not, the yolk starts coming thru the white part in a  few days. I'm not quite sure why that is.



Interesting. I'm not one to avoid all processed foods, but I'll draw the line at month-old cooked eggs.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2015)

Boiled eggs sold in a bag?   How hard is it to boil an egg?


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 24, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Boiled eggs sold in a bag? How hard is it to boil an egg?


 
My thoughts exactly. Especially the ones sold already peeled.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2015)

I think the idea is to offer a nutritious alternative to some of the quick foods available in convenience stores, like when you're on a road trip.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Boiled eggs sold in a bag?   How hard is it to boil an egg?



How crazy is that? I saw some boiled and shelled eggs being sold at Trader Joe's, of all places! That blew me away. Good grief.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 25, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> How hard is it to boil an egg?



Ya, only 300 posts about that subject.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2015)

Caslon said:


> Ya, only 300 posts about that subject.







The amount of time we spent on hard cooking eggs has always amazed me.


----------



## cinisajoy (Sep 25, 2015)

Do we need a thread on the easiest way to peel an egg?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm sure if you look, you'll find one!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sure if you look, you'll find one!


You beat me to it. I was going to say that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2015)

taxlady said:


> You beat me to it. I was going to say that.



Great minds and all that!


----------



## Caslon (Sep 27, 2015)

Just a note...supermarkets used to stock hard boiled eggs in the shell.
I bought them for convenience sakes.
The hard shelled eggs were not top shelf quality to begin with and some were icky. So...now you can buy them peeled... packaged  in nitrogen filled plastic pouches.  I'm saying that's an improvement.  BTW, being nitrogen filled, the peeled eggs DO last a month in the fridge, in those pouches, if they aren't opened. 

After you break the pouch open and the nitrogen is released, they only last a few days if you don't wrap those peeled eggs up tight with plastic wrap.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 29, 2015)

If it's still in the fridge, throw it out.


----------

